# Help Identifying 12.5 LTH Snow Thrower Mfg Number



## willysjeep (Jun 10, 2007)

I recently purchased a "new" old Simplicity 12.5 LTH. I'm guessing it's a late 80's early 90's model. It has a twin-cylinder Briggs motor, 38" deck and the larger of the two single-stage snow throwers.

The Mfg Number sticker on the snow thrower is cracked in half...of course..the half that I need to get the manual is missing. 

Anyone out there have a (belt driven) blower with the full-length mounting frame that I could "borrow" a mfg. number from? Thanks!


----------



## willysjeep (Jun 10, 2007)

nevermind...found it. Just worked my way up from an older blower mfg. Number. 

In Case Anyone Needs it... 1690557 is what I used


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Welcome to Tractor Forum wj! Thanks for the follow up info. wj. Sorry we couldn't be of more help. Hope we can help you out in the future.


----------

